# The Bitter Fruit of Arrogant Atheism



## Marrow Man (Nov 21, 2008)

I blogged about this subject this morning here: The Bitter Fruit of Arrogant Atheism « Gairney Bridge

Here a link to the WorldNetDaily article, about a young man who committed suicide after reading Richard Dawkins' _The God Delusion_.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 21, 2008)

I read this earlier today. It brought me to tears and then to anger.


----------

